# RIP Angel



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

honey.......run free at the bridge you beautiful girl


let down time after time


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Poor girly, RIP xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Rip sweetheart, you were just to good for this world I guess. Shame on everyone that let you down.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rest easy little girl x


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

RIP little one.

I can't stop crying at how much she was failed, and how tragic her little life was. 

Run free, in a better place.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

RIP little girl, may you finally have the forever home you so deserve


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so so saddened by your story.

Run free, be happy and carefree knowing that nobody can judge you where you are.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

RIP darling Honey - may you run free at the bridge with no condemnation


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace Honey. A tragic story because of f*cked up legislation.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Run free at the bridge little one, fields to play in at last xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Honey,

If you were judged on who you were and your personality rather then how you looked you would still be here sweetheart. Like others you were let down by people and stupid laws and not given a fair chance.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sleep peacefully beautiful Honey xxx, what a tragedy you were never given the chance to know what its like to be loved and be happy


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Run free beautiful Honey
Xx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Run free Honey, such a shame you were given no chance in life.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sad. R.I.P Angel.
Run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Run free gorgeous, you were far to good for this place xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP honey ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> honey.......run free at the bridge you beautiful girl
> 
> let down time after time


Never stood a chance, betrayed by those who should know better
what a waste of an innocent life.
Never asked to be born, but certainly didn't deserve to die.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Run free Honey... you didn't deserve to die


----------

